# Most common phrases used by all of us



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed most common words-so now let's do phrases--that are admissable. Give me five.

1. You've got to be kidding me!!!! Said with disbelief and or sarcasm.

2. What were you thinking?!!!!! No explanation necessary

3. You know what you can do with that???? Also spoken in anger

4. She did not, that whore!!! Spoken to friend with problems with hubby

5. Well, I'll be a M-----F-----, s--of a B---h!!!! When the garbage truck rear ended me.

*In honor of my mom with Ahleizmer's:

1. Well, I swan-followed with a disgusted sigh. Don't ask----

2. You know not.----Latest gossip in town

3. Now, tell me that again..... could not believe what I had just done

4. What is wrong with you? Usually screamed at me as a child--with reason

5. Of all the nerve. That was real aggravation for my mom. LOL

See what you can come up with.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 25, 2007)

haha well I'm sure we all know my catchphrase by noiw - CHICKEN!

my favourite would also include

what is this? charity week? (when people ask me to do things, before going and doing it)

WILLUM! NO - directed at my bunny when he starts chewing on wires

that's not good - my catch phrase when someone is telling me a negative story that I'm only half listening to, LOL


----------



## KellyB (Nov 25, 2007)

my mom always says "what am I, chopped liver" if someone forgets her about anything.

also a mom one: "look for it" in regards to anything I can't find.

My sister in law was talking about my exhusband today and said "He gets more ass than a toilet seat" that was a new one and oh aren't I happy for him

"I know, right"? My daughters catch phrase

"aww sh*t" what rolls out of my mouth anytime something doesn't go right

my grandmothers idea of cussing is "oh sugarfoot"

I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## eft920 (Nov 25, 2007)

When anybody asked my grandmother about any of the ingredients in food she was serving them, she'd say, "I'm not talking while the flavor lasts."


----------



## farris2 (Nov 25, 2007)

my mom used to say "s*** fire"!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 25, 2007)

haha, love shitfire and sugarfoot! might start using those myself, LOL


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a potty mouth! I say the following a lot:

"Awww, f*ck!" (When I forget something or screwed something up)

"WTF!" (Normally when someone's just done something completely messed up)

"Ya think?!" (Sarcastic when someone states the obvious)

"Oh, she said!" (Generally when a female tells a man something he should've known)

"Wassup then?!" (To John whenever he thinks he's had the last word)


----------



## fawp (Nov 25, 2007)

WTF!?

Seriously!?

Are you kidding me?

I'm not trying to be a ***** but...

For real?


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 26, 2007)

he he shitfire!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh Man...I have sooo many catch phrases. Here are my most "famous"

-"I just peed my panties": Used when I am excited about something.

-"In real life???": When I can't believe something happened

-"WTF or STFU": Self explanatory

-"O-M-G" Spelled out: Used anytime I am surprised

-"I've got one foot in the coffin"- Everytime my Birthday rolls around

-"One size smaller than a coffin"- Used to describe my shoe size (9)

-"I need another (insert cosmetic item here) like I need another armpit

-"I soooo Hate you right now": When I mad or jealous

-"SooooooooperCute": When I really like something

Words I grossly overuse...Dude, Shooot, OKay, F*ck, Fabulous,


----------



## farris2 (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he he shitfire! Yeah I think it was a southern thing.I was too young to know what it meant,but mom usually seemed pissed when she said it so I knew I prob had better not repeat it.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, love shitfire and sugarfoot! might start using those myself, LOL she said it a lot while cooking


----------



## Manda (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine:

A$$hole- to my bf

That's awesome- I type awesome a lot too

Smooth move ex-lax -said to someone who does something dumb

WTF(H)

Hi Hi- Whenever I answer the phone, send an email, say hi.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh at work whenever someone does something or gets away with something they shouldnt,everyone says Wow..unbelievable and rolls their eyes...managers too! lol


----------



## Marisol (Nov 26, 2007)

I always say...

Whatever... I think it annoys people when I say it. Whatever!

Shut Up! ...when someone tells me something exciting/shocking about themselves

Interesting...

Seriously? ... I know that I totally picked that up from Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## fawp (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Seriously? ... I know that I totally picked that up from Grey's Anatomy. I know, right?


----------



## KellyB (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always say... 
Whatever... I think it annoys people when I say it. Whatever!

Shut Up! ...when someone tells me something exciting/shocking about themselves

Interesting...

Seriously? ... I know that I totally picked that up from Grey's Anatomy.

I forgot "whatever". I say it 10 times a day if not more. It totally irritates my mother.


----------



## Karren (Nov 26, 2007)

These are mine....

"That really sucks!"

"Yeah, right"

"Go ask someone who gives a shit" Or pointing to a map.... "See that island.... that's where people live that actually give a shit....."

"I could care less......."

And my favorite - "What?" I'm hard of hearing... at least my wife's voice I am!! hehe


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 26, 2007)

OMG is my favorite !


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I can tell you what I say the most, I have a 1 yo named Annabelle, she's almost 2.

"Damnit Annabelle"

"Annabelle NOOO!"

"Stop it Annabelle"

"Don't Bite the dogs Annabelle"

"I'm gonna spank your booty!"

I start most of my sentences with pretty sure idk why, i just do. and after hearing me do it so much, most of the people around me do it too!

ie, Pretty sure I don't feel like it.

Pretty sure not.

Pretty sure she needs to shut up.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 26, 2007)

- "What the f*ck" or "what the f*ck and a half?" (if something is really unbelievable)

- "That blows d*ck"

- "How do you take yourself seriously?" when someone says/does something dumb and are with me.


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't really have phrases, but I say "essentially" before lots of my sentences.


----------



## fawp (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Go ask someone who gives a shit" Or pointing to a map.... "See that island.... that's where people live that actually give a shit....."




Do you constantly carry around a map so that you can use this line?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 27, 2007)

"Ya know?" -- normally said after a statement that they, more than likely, know.

"Really, now?" -- yes...really. That's why I said it!

"I tell you what!" -- oh, that's it...no more. More of a southern thing

"Are you kidding me?" -- normally, they aren't.

"Right!" can be replaced with "Exactly!"

"Good Lord!" -- yes, he is good...what's He got to do with this situation?

Those are the ones I say the most and realize it...might add more later!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 27, 2007)

I am crackin' up!!!! I said this a few minutes ago and use it al lot--was watching Dancing With the Stars: What the H-ll are they doing? and my son in law's when he saw Julianne: Spoken with awe: Is she for real?????


----------



## pla4u (Nov 27, 2007)

how bout

Just go around the corner your car aint gona tip over!... hey a lot of that where i am cant beleave how some people here acualy stop and creep arounnd corners in therr Jaguars...Aston Martins....unbeleavable!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 27, 2007)

omg I say that a lot too. Or 'just go around that roundabout buddy, it's not an obstacle course!'


----------



## magosienne (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm, given my french genes, when french people have something to complain about, they will use a few catching and not so polite words ....





"f*ck" : most commonly used, especially when i bang in something or forgot smthg.

"sh*t, that sucks" : can follow the previous statement, or when someone is telling me a story i half listen to.

"that's not wrong" : got it from a friend which is kind of her signature. you look like you agree but in reality you still criticize what you have just been told. allows you to finish the conversation when someone thought he/she was done talking.

"okay" : no need of an explanation





"assh*le" : every person who doesn't respect the basic rules of driving, i yell *******. good for the nerves.

"Guizmie, down !" directed to my cat when she visits the kitchen table and looks for some food to steal.

"you're so cute" : also directed to my cat

"kiddo/nasty brat" : directed to my brother. yes, when he will be 40, i will still call him that.

"this was an awkward silence" (we say something like "an angel has come and gone", or "well, we could hear a fly passing around") : whenever the conversation ends and nobody answers, or when you feel particularly lonely in a particular event of your day.


----------



## Christie ann (Nov 27, 2007)

As I get older I am saying "What?" a whole lot more often.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 28, 2007)

OMFG, STFU, GTFO - said by me irl, when i'm peeved.

pinksugar: I also say, "that's not good" for the same reason...when i'm only kinda listening to someone...

Its okay, don't worry - said by my daughter whenever an accident happens whether done by me or my hubby.


----------



## funkilla (Nov 28, 2007)

I say:

"That's just ridiculous."

"I know, right?"

"I hear that." - In agreement.

"Bullsh*t."

"Do what now?" - If I didn't hear something completely.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2007)

whenever something falls on the floor and breaks, mom and i, after years of screaming in frustration, just say "well, at least, it can't go lower".


----------

